#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Separator samples recombination

## artug

hello everyone,

We sampled 3 gas samples (1 gal each) and 2 oil samples (600 cc each) from separator outlets. separator conditions are 50 psig and 93 F.
GOR of the separator is about 650 scf/STB. Gas samples were pressurized up to 500 psig.



I want to recombine those fluids in PVT cell and continue to analyses. PVT cell volume is app. 500 cc. I dont know how much gas and oil should be injected into the PVT cell.See More: Separator samples recombination

----------

